# Fresh groom, new clip



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aww - you did fabulous! She looks so good and the ears are cute too.

Vienna is beautiful!:wavey:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks much better!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice job. She looks like she is so sweet


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I just snapped this one really fast, think they like each other? ;D I'm just so tickled!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Like ebony and ivory, like the bxw keys on the piano, LOVELY, LOVELY, LOVELY! Why can't the whole wide world and all the creatures in it live in such harmony?! I just think this the sweetest, most heartwarming, "says it all" photo! So glad you posted it!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow what a difference form the first pic
She looks good


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Fluffy, you did and AWESOME job  Vienna looks so pretty. So glad they're bonding well!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I wish my figure could be so easily changed, lol. She looks beautiful; I knew you wouldn't dissapoint.


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

Beautiful!!! I LOVE her ears!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

She's a sweetheart! Love the lamb. They make a great pair!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

They look so cute snuggled up together! Just precious


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful, it's much more flattering than her previous clip!

They already look like they get along perfectly. I bet Vegas is thrilled.


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

what a makeover, she looks great!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

They're always with each other  best buddies from the start, I'm going to have so much fun watching them bond more and more every day.

Thanks tons guys!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, well isn't she just precious! I love her, she looks beautiful  Her and Vegas all snuggled up like that... my heart melted!! I absolutely LOVE seeing pups snuggle together. It just kills me, it's way too sweet. <3 I'm so glad to see they are getting along so well already.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

They are so cute together


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh isn't she lovely! Congrats on the new addition. 

Would you mind if I printed off this picture of Vienna for Masons groomer? I've been looking around and I think this is what I want for him. I also love Londons German trim but I think it's still to hot here for that much hair- and I can't bring myself to have his ears shaved just yet.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

fcmorel77 said:


> Would you mind if I printed off this picture of Vienna for Masons groomer?


Go for it! I'm flattered!


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

You did a lovely job. The pics are so cute. Its so nice to see the two of them all ready cuddling. How great is that!!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Great cut on her! Im so glad they are fitting in well together!!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Love the new clip! It's amazing the difference. I love the pic of the two of them together, remind me of the yin/yang sign. Very, very sweet. I'm looking forward to seeing them both!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

She looks great, you did a wonderful job!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vienna looks wonderful!!! And she and Vegas seem to fit together beautifully. I am so happy for you and them!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

What a nice job the groomer did. Kudos!!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> What a nice job the groomer did. Kudos!!!!


I'm the groomer, lol


----------

